# Vin Scully longtime Los Angeles Dodgers sportscaster  dead age 94



## moviequeen1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Its a sad day for baseball sports fans,especially LA  baseball fans with  the news that retired LA Dodgers sportscaster, Vin Scully passed away last night at age of 94
In 1953, he became the youngest person to broadcast a World Series game age 25.When the Brooklyn Dodgers  moved to LA in 58, he went with them. I always enjoyed listening to him call a Dodgers game, he had way to make it sound interesting. He retired in 2016 One of my favorite moments  in 1988 when Kurt Gibson came on in the 9th inning to pitch hit, he could barely walk or hit. He hit the go ahead home run against Oakland A's Dennis Eckersly  I can't remember what VIn said, but didn't say anything else after that, for about 2 min enjoying the excitement the fans were going thru
 R.I.P thanks for the memories you will be missed Sue


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2022)

Wow, I had been listening to Scully ever since I was a kid and the Dodgers were "Dem Bums" in Brooklyn.  RIP, Vince.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2022)

I liked Scully. He had a good voice for announcing like Curt Gowdy. I also liked Lindsay Nelson, Mel Allen and Bob Costas; all baseball announcers. One of the best announcing teams was Joe Garagiola and Tony Kubek. Kubek took to announcing like a duck takes to water. I wasn’t a Yankees fan, but Kubek was good.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 3, 2022)

I LOVED Vin Scully. The best announcer ever, and a wonderful human being as well! His play-by-play announcing of Sandy Koufax's perfect game in 1965 vs the Cubs at Dodger Stadium, was simply spine-chilling. Koufax struck out the sides in the last two innings and the crowd roar, impossibly, grew with every batter. You can read about it in Wiki: The Best Pitching Duel Ever: Sandy Koufax's Perfect Game

Although best known for his baseball announcing, he was also the announcer for one of the San Francisco 49ers' most memorable moments during the Bill Walsh-led glory days - Dwight Clark's "The Catch" from Joe Montana that won the NFC championship game over the Dallas Cowboys. 

Our local paper carried a salute to Scully with authorized links to "The Catch" and the 1988 Kirk Gibson pinch-hit homer in Game 1 of the World Series vs the Oakland A's:
Vin Scully's understated calls were a huge part of Bay Area sports history


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2022)

Scully always knew when it was the fans' moment.


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2022)

I’ll tell you what, Howard Cosell was a very colorful announcer. Ali loved Cosell. They were best friends mainly because Ali knew that Cosell didn’t have a racist bone in his body.  Cosell made the comment, “Look at that little monkey run” as Mike Adamle of the K.C. Chiefs was running back a kickoff for a touchdown The next day, papers hammered Cosell for the comment and wanted him kicked out of the announcing box for making a racial slur. Here comes Ali to Cosell’s defense. Ali made it known that Howard just got excited and wasn’t even thinking about what he was saying. The NFL and ABC agreed to accept Cosell’s apology and moved on.


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2022)

Not a big baseball fan, but when I was married, my wife was, so I attended many Dodger games.
Whenever I saw Vin on TV, I always thought, "He's the happiest person in the world."


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 4, 2022)

oldman said:


> I’ll tell you what, Howard Cosell was a very colorful announcer. Ali loved Cosell. They were best friends mainly because Ali knew that Cosell didn’t have a racist bone in his body.  Cosell made the comment, “Look at that little monkey run” as Mike Adamle of the K.C. Chiefs was running back a kickoff for a touchdown The next day, papers hammered Cosell for the comment and wanted him kicked out of the announcing box for making a racial slur. Here comes Ali to Cosell’s defense. Ali made it known that Howard just got excited and wasn’t even thinking about what he was saying. The NFL and ABC agreed to accept Cosell’s apology and moved on.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 4, 2022)

oldman said:


> I’ll tell you what, Howard Cosell was a very colorful announcer. Ali loved Cosell. They were best friends mainly because Ali knew that Cosell didn’t have a racist bone in his body.  Cosell made the comment, “Look at that little monkey run” as Mike Adamle of the K.C. Chiefs was running back a kickoff for a touchdown The next day, papers hammered Cosell for the comment and wanted him kicked out of the announcing box for making a racial slur. Here comes Ali to Cosell’s defense. Ali made it known that Howard just got excited and wasn’t even thinking about what he was saying. The NFL and ABC agreed to accept Cosell’s apology and moved on.


Oldman, I am not pleased you posted about  Howard Cosell In my tribute to the great baseball sportscaster, Vin Scully   thanks for wrecking my thread Sue


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Oldman, I am not pleased you posted about  Howard Cosell In my tribute to the great baseball sportscaster, Vin Scully   thanks for wrecking my thread Sue


Really? I remember many of the football fans didn’t like him because they felt he was a know-it-all and he never played any sports ever. I think his famous one-liner that I mentioned above was also another reason he was . It was surprising to me that Ali took up for him. I had a lot of respect for Ali, even though he evaded the draft, but that’s another story for another time.

Cosell was very colorful in his 15 years with ABC. 

BTW, I’m also not inline with some posts, but everyone of us is entitled to their opinion. I would never dis someone for posting their opinion anywhere. 

Sorry for hurting your feelings.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2022)

oldman said:


> Really? I remember many of the football fans didn’t like him because they felt he was a know-it-all and he never played any sports ever. I think his famous one-liner that I mentioned above was also another reason he was . It was surprising to me that Ali took up for him. I had a lot of respect for Ali, even though he evaded the draft, but that’s another story for another time.
> 
> Cosell was very colorful in his 15 years with ABC.
> 
> ...


She did not dis you at all, Oldman.  I agree, your comment re: Howard Cosell had nothing to do with Vince Scully's death.  There is a thread here about Football or you could have started your own.  Your right to your opinion wasn't in question, but its relevance to the topic of the thread was addressed.


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2022)

OMG. This is getting childish. I need a timeout. See ya’!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2022)

oldman said:


> OMG. This is getting childish. I need a timeout. See ya’!



Well now I see why I have not seen one post or thread started from my best aviation friend oldman. Like Ferocious "GOD rest his soul" oldman  possessed not one mean, condescending or disrespectful bone in his body. Now me? Even I confess to being one vile, contemptable poster and thread starter and every one here well knows of my tirades. So does oldman deserve this?  I say absolutely not but you decide.

BTW: This whole "How dare one disrupts my thread" blowback could have been handled via the PM system.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2022)

RIP Mr. Scully
I've lived in SoCal most of my life, the Dodgers has always been my home team. Vin Scully and the Dodgers were as inseparable as Dodger Stadium and Dodger dogs.


----------



## Been There (Oct 8, 2022)

I don’t want to get in on this, so I read all the posts. Didn’t OM apologize in post #10?
I don’t even see the term “tribute thread.”  

I remember hearing Scully on the radio while I was stationed in San Diego. I remember Scully making the comment that Koufax had the best curve in pro ball. I think Scully was also a Drysdale fan. He said on the radio that Don Drysdale had the face of a Hollywood movie star with his square jaw. 

Scully retired in ‘16. I wonder if he still attended any games or was he I’ll?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 8, 2022)

Been There said:


> I don’t want to get in on this, so I read all the posts. Didn’t OM apologize in post #10?


In re-reading his post it perhaps he did.  I'll retract my comments, as it now serves no purpose.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2022)

My brother-in-law, a diehard NY Yankee fan, was playfully giving my husband the business about a canny trade the Yankees had made for an excellent player.  My husband said, "Maybe so, but we still have Vin Scully."  My BIL, a true fan of virtually every sport and especially of baseball, hung his head for a moment and said, "Yeah, you're right. He's the best there is."  

I can't recall ever hearing anyone, in or out of the baseball, saying a bad word about Vin.  

He was a consummate professional who was well prepared for every game he announced and knew when to speak and when to let the game speak for itself. He was generous with fellow announcers, didn't disrespect other teams, was grateful for his good fortune at a near lifelong connection to the Dodgers, and was renown to be a family man and gentleman.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 8, 2022)

Scully's perceptiveness on acknowledging there are some moments in sports where there was no need to speak, was something I so wish all these newer announcers and color analysts would learn. 

They _never, never, ever shut up._ 

Every moment has to be filled with them commenting on a player, or relating some anecdote they think is clever, or spouting yet more statistics, etc. etc. etc. Sometimes I hit the "Mute" button just to get some relief from all the crowd noise, muzak, and yakking.


----------

